

Router that anonymises Internet activity raises $300,000 on Kickstarter - conductor
http://www.theguardian.com/technology/2014/oct/14/anonabox-router-anonymous-kicktstarter-privacy-internet-activity

======
jMyles
A compelling story, but kind of a crappy article. Is there better coverage
somewhere?

